# Stands and holders



## Buan Stanley (10/9/16)

Hey all 

I'm planning on making an atty/mod/battery/charger stand holder thingy tomorrow. 
Looking for some ideas please lost some pics of your own homemade ones let's see this. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (10/9/16)

Buan Stanley said:


> Hey all
> 
> I'm planning on making an atty/mod/battery/charger stand holder thingy tomorrow.
> Looking for some ideas please lost some pics of your own homemade ones let's see this.
> ...



Made an atty stand out of lego

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Creative 4


----------



## Buan Stanley (10/9/16)

Trashcanman3284 said:


> Made an atty stand out of lego
> View attachment 67130


Bloody clever idea

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (10/9/16)

15ml dropper bottle and 20ml dropper bottle.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Creative 4


----------



## RichJB (11/9/16)

I keep atties either in the neck of an empty 250ml wine bottle, or in the 5ml disposable plastic tot glasses that you get from stores like West Pack.


----------



## Spydro (11/9/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Buan Stanley (11/9/16)

Spydro said:


> View attachment 67137


I'm liking this idea

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/16)

Battery Stand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (11/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Battery Stand
> View attachment 67140


This is what I'm aiming for 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/16)

Drip Tip Stands

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/16)

REO Stand



REO Cupholder Stand for the car.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (11/9/16)

Did you make those Rob

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (11/9/16)

Naturally @Rob Fisher doing it look a PRO!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/16)

Buan Stanley said:


> Did you make those Rob



Nope... a woodworking mate of mine did... I was trying to convince him to make them for vapers but he could never work out a price or be bothered with online sale or sales in general so I gave up on him... these were two prototypes he made... just wish he would get into the business of making stand because his work is outstanding.


----------



## kimbo (11/9/16)

I was playing around the other day and mady an atty/driptip stand with the @hands emblem

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Genosmate (11/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Battery Stand
> View attachment 67140


I like it but its too much work,so I bought plastic ones from Fastech


----------



## Silver (11/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Drip Tip Stands
> View attachment 67141



Lol @Rob Fisher , that looks like a stand in a shop that sells drip tips!
Hehe


----------



## Buan Stanley (11/9/16)

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher , that looks like a stand in a shop that sells drip tips!
> Hehe


Where you steal it from 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (11/9/16)

Buan Stanley said:


> Where you steal it from
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



Lol, you asking me ?

Ps - howzit @Buan Stanley ! Hope you well. Good luck for your stand building exercise. Show us what you come up with


----------



## Buan Stanley (11/9/16)

Silver said:


> Lol, you asking me ?
> 
> Ps - howzit @Buan Stanley ! Hope you well. Good luck for your stand building exercise. Show us what you come up with


I shall do man don't expect a miracle I'm useless with my hands 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (11/9/16)

Buan Stanley said:


> I shall do man don't expect a miracle I'm useless with my hands
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



Lol, you and I are probably in the same boat. I have all these great ideas but fall short on the experience with tools and how to make it. Have always been fascinated by woodwork and crafting things... One day....

Check this stand I made back in the day...
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/homemade-vape-stand-the-vapepad.t535/

Dont laugh


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/16)

Buan Stanley said:


> Where you steal it from



I ordered a batch of them from Fasttech...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (11/9/16)

Not up to the quality of @Silver bog roll idea

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (11/9/16)

Those look great @Genosmate !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (11/9/16)

Wow, all these great stands! I need to up my game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (11/9/16)

Trashcanman3284 said:


> Wow, all these great stands! I need to up my game


I hear ya 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (13/9/16)

Decided to design a rack for my flavours and payed a m8 R500 to build it. 
Wifey much happier now.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Soutie (13/9/16)

KZOR said:


> Decided to design a rack for my flavours and payed a m8 R500 to build it.
> Wifey much happier now.
> 
> View attachment 67498



Ooooooh that's nice
I'm properly jealous now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PsiSan (13/9/16)

I got a drawer

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## KB_314 (13/9/16)

Mine are very lo-fi 
Plastic lids of e-liquid dropper bottles. 
Pull out the glass dropper, pull out the rubber, snip off the end, and pop it back from the top.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Creative 3


----------



## Vape Starter (13/9/16)

Does anyone have a mod stand for the car cup holder? I sometimes have to hold my device in hand or else it fall in the cup holder.


----------



## Buan Stanley (13/9/16)

Vape Starter said:


> Does anyone have a mod stand for the car cup holder? I sometimes have to hold my device in hand or else it fall in the cup holder.


A pool noodle works like a bomb 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Buan Stanley (13/9/16)

So all I've basically deduced from this thread is I need more juice, attties and mods thanks all... Sorry not sorry 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## hands (13/9/16)

KZOR said:


> Decided to design a rack for my flavours and payed a m8 R500 to build it.
> Wifey much happier now.


Love that idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/9/16)

KZOR said:


> Decided to design a rack for my flavours and payed a m8 R500 to build it.
> Wifey much happier now.
> 
> View attachment 67498




Awesome.


----------



## wiesbang (13/9/16)

Ones I've made so far.






















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Buan Stanley (13/9/16)

wiesbang said:


> Ones I've made so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you sell these things 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Wolf (13/9/16)

When I grow up I want one of these OMG this is so awesome.




Just don't know what I will put in it don't have that many Atty's or MOD's

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/9/16)

wiesbang said:


> Ones I've made so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow that is beautiful work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (13/9/16)

RichJB said:


> I keep atties either in the neck of an empty 250ml wine bottle, or in the 5ml disposable plastic tot glasses that you get from stores like West Pack.



I do exactly the same. I use the plastic shot or "tot" glasses. Works perfectly. Some times I use the steel ones too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (13/9/16)

The Wolf said:


> When I grow up I want one of these OMG this is so awesome.
> 
> View attachment 67533
> 
> ...



Amazing. I would love one of these.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Khan83 (14/9/16)

Didn't realise one of the perks at my new job would be my own built in vape stand. Good to see companies are starting to take an interest in their staffs hobbies

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Glytch (14/9/16)

Khan83 said:


> Didn't realise one of the perks at my new job would be my own built in vape stand. Good to see companies are starting to take an interest in their staffs hobbies
> 
> View attachment 67578


Talk about pass-through vaping!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver (14/9/16)

Khan83 said:


> Didn't realise one of the perks at my new job would be my own built in vape stand. Good to see companies are starting to take an interest in their staffs hobbies
> 
> View attachment 67578



Be careful you dont cause any fires or explosions @Khan83 
Surely that can't be too safe?

On another note - Imagine a 220V vape - lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Khan83 (14/9/16)

Silver said:


> Be careful you dont cause any fires or explosions @Khan83
> Surely that can't be too safe?
> 
> On another note - Imagine a 220V vape - lol


No worries @Silver .Touch wood , the holes are deep enough that the 510 barely goes in half way. Just enough to keep the tank stable.

On the plus side if there's ever an electrical surge , it should power the coils long enough for me to hit a few puffs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Soutie (22/9/16)

I'm not the hugest fan of vape bands, but I have found a great use for them

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Eldeo (2/1/17)

CCA Treated wood against rot. Stapled with a pneumatic staple gun and coated staples against rust. Sawed into my liking.

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------

